# General Forum Rules - Terms and Conditions



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

These are the rules and legal agreement you sign up to when joining:

*The Audi TT Forum - Registration*

By accessing "The Audi TT Forum" (hereinafter "we", "us", "our", "The Audi TT Forum", "https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum"), you agree to be legally bound by the following terms. If you do not agree to be legally bound by all of the following terms then please do not access and/or use "The Audi TT Forum". We may change these at any time and we'll do our utmost in informing you, though it would be prudent to review this regularly yourself as your continued usage of "The Audi TT Forum" after changes mean you agree to be legally bound by these terms as they are updated and/or amended.

Our forums are powered by phpBB (hereinafter "they", "them", "their", "phpBB software", "www.phpbb.com", "phpBB Group", "phpBB Teams") which is a bulletin board solution released under the "General Public License" (hereinafter "GPL") and can be downloaded from http://www.phpbb.com. The phpBB software only facilitates internet based discussions, the phpBB Group are not responsible for what we allow and/or disallow as permissible content and/or conduct. For further information about phpBB, please see: http://www.phpbb.com/.

You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated or any other material that may violate any laws be it of your country, the country where "The Audi TT Forum" is hosted or International Law. Doing so may lead to you being immediately and permanently banned, with notification of your Internet Service Provider if deemed required by us. The IP address of all posts are recorded to aid in enforcing these conditions. You agree that "The Audi TT Forum" have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should we see fit. As a user you agree to any information you have entered to being stored in a database. While this information will not be disclosed to any third party without your consent, neither "The Audi TT Forum" nor phpBB shall be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised.

We do not claim to own any Content you submit or make available via "The Audi TT Forum" and you will continue to own all rights in that Content. You will have the right to use your Content in any way you choose. However, by submitting to or making available any Content on the Forum you agree to grant us perpetual, royalty-free, irrevocable, non-exclusive, sub-licensable right and licence to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, make available to the public (on the "The Audi TT Forum" or elsewhere), and exercise all copyright and publicity rights with respect to the Content worldwide and /or to incorporate your contribution in other works in any media now known or later developed for the full term of any rights that may exist in your Content as we may requir. By submitting or making available any Content on the Forum, you also agree to waive all moral rights in the Content. We may (without notice to you) grant the same or other rights in respect of your Content to third parties without payment to you and sell, distribute or otherwise publish your Content outside of the Forum. If you do not want to grant use the rights set out above, please do not submit your Content.


----------

